# WSM Thermometer Accuracy???



## abokol (Mar 13, 2010)

HI guys, this is my 3rd smoke on a new 22.5" WSM.  Wanted to see if there were generally any questions on the accuracy of the lid thermometer.  I am in Colorado at about 6800' altitiude.  Have the lid thermometer reading 210, an oven thermometer on the lower rack reading about 195, and a maverick probe through a piece of wood on my top grate reading 235.  Last smoke i though teh Mavereick was about 25 degrees high as throughout the smoke both my oven therm and lid therm stabalized to read the same.  I calibrated the Maverick in boiling water about 198 here and that was what it read???  Thanks, Andy


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 13, 2010)

there is a difference in temps from the lid temp to the grates.

alot of good posts on the lid therm & temp variations on the Virtual Weber Bullet website.

I dont live at as high of an altitude as you but can give you some tips or help on where I run my WSM without worrying about temps that much with great success.  PM me if you have any questions

Also a great book to have in regards to the WSM, and making it turn out great bbq, and maintaining temps without any worries or any additional thermometers  is "Low and Slow" by Gary Wiviott.  He has lessons that start with chicken, and lead up to pork butt,  you learn setting up the WSM, plus temp, and smoke control along the way.  Great book, and a must have for WSM owners imho.


----------



## got14u (Mar 13, 2010)

I would trust your maverick. and look into replacing your therms in the smoker...ones that can be calibrated


----------



## rickw (Mar 13, 2010)

I just go by what my Maverick reads. I don't think the Weber is to far off though.


----------

